# 1/48 scale F4F to FM2 Wilcat conversions



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi. My dad served on the CVE Fanshaw Bay in WWII. He was on board during the battle off Samar in the Leyte Gulf campaign. I am currently working on a Tamiya 1/48 scale F4F Wildcat. I was wondering if there are any conversion pieces or kits to convert this model to the FM2 which was on my dad's carrier. I have many photos from his books to go by, so I could probably do the conversions my self, but I want it to look good as it will be a gift to Dad. I have also ordered the Loose Cannon resin 1/700 scale model of the Gambier Bay (my dad saw that go under) and will convert that into the Fanny Bee (more on that as it develops). Thanks.

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The places I waleays check for conversions are:
www.squadron.com
www.meteorprod.com

Meteor's the more likely to have somethinglike that. Be ready to weed thru a WHOLE lot of search hits.


----------



## Plastic Spastic (Mar 17, 2005)

*FM Fun*

Sword makes an FM-2 in 1/48 scale. I see it advertised in Squadron stuff alot.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Plastic Spastic said:


> Sword makes an FM-2 in 1/48 scale. I see it advertised in Squadron stuff alot.


Thanks for the replies, guys (sorry), I'll look into to Sword item. I'm just starting on the Tamiya F4F, maybe I''ll hold off and build on of each!

tom


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

machine shop to said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys (sorry), I'll look into to Sword item. I'm just starting on the Tamiya F4F, maybe I''ll hold off and build on of each!
> 
> tom


Yep, it's gonna be one of each. I ordered the Sword kit the other day!


:thumbsup: 

tom


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I started on the Sword kit, but I'm really disappointed in the quality compared to the Tamiya kit. The Tamiya F4F kit is of much better quality. Detail on the parts themselves, as well as the directions for assembly and painting are superior to the Sword examples. The Sword kit also has no alignment pins on the parts so assembly would be tricky. So, I will still build the FM2, but it will be based on the Tamiya F4F kit, with the Sword kit being bashed for parts and ideas.

I read a review of the Sword FM2 kit on some other forum, but is sure wasn't what the reviewer portrayed.

I'll keep in touch!

to (tom)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, Sword is one of those "for experienced modelers only" companies - they don't have anywhere near the money Tamiya has, and they use cheaper, less sophisticated equipment to make limited runs of plastic kits.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I do appreciate that Sword had the FM2 kit while others didn't. While I probably couldn't hold a candle to some of the model builders here, I have built hundreds of models since the 1960's. "For experienced modelers only" used to mean "Lotsa highly detailed and small parts", but now it apparenty means "cheaply made parts with lotsa casting flash, poor directions, and no alignment aids".  

If I didn't have the Tamiya kit to compare it with, I probably would have been happly with the Sword kit. But side-to-side, there is a big difference. Kinda like taking a sandwich to a steak fry!

Im about 20% done with the Tamiya kit, making the necessary changes as I go.........

to


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I finally finishe the Wildcat. The modifications I made to the F4F were: 

Eliminating the outer machine guns and shell ejection ports. I used Squadron green putty.

Eliminating the exhaust pipes from the bottom of the engine cowl and cutting the proper exhaust recesses in the fuselage over the wing.

Eliminating the windows in the lower fuselage.

I didn't make the rudder taller, I didn't want to dink it up.
I used the F4F engine. It isn't the same as the FM2, but Dad didn't know all the details of the engine's differences and the Sword FM2 engine wouldn't fit well in the Tamiya cowl.

I painted the model to simulate (as near as I could research) an FM2 of the squadron that was stationed on the Fanshaw Bay when my Dad served on it. 

He was quite pleased with the model. I commented to him that I thought the Blue was a little lighter than I thought it should be, but he said it looked pretty accurate to him. 

Now I will build a TBM Avenger for him!

tom


----------



## Plastic Spastic (Mar 17, 2005)

*Wild*

Cool, congrats on the model and its warm reception.


----------

